# Cauliflower “Fish” Tacos



## powerplantop (Jan 23, 2018)

To a food processor add three quarter of a cup canned chickpeas. Three quarter of a cup roughly chopped cauliflower, two tablespoons chickpea flour, quarter teaspoon sea salt, quarter teaspoon garlic powder and two Tablespoons aquafaba (the liquid from the canned or cooked chickpeas). Pulse until it is chopped and comes together. But not so long that you make hummus

Let this mixture sit in the fridge for a few hours

Then form into four fish sticks and place on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper or a silicone mat. Bake at 350 F for 25 minutes or so.

For a printable recipe and nutritional info: http://jamesstrange.com/recipe/vegan-cauliflower-fish-tacos/


----------



## caseydog (Jan 23, 2018)

Okay I am curious, what gives the fish sticks a fish flavor? 

CD


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Okay I am curious, what gives the fish sticks a fish flavor?
> 
> CD



Noting in it taste fishy, its just something crunchy that carries lots of salsa.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2018)

Ill definitely give this one a go too.

Meant to tell you, the "Salsbury Steak" was two thumbs up at our house.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 24, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> Noting in it taste fishy, its just something crunchy that carries lots of salsa.



Okay, I'm cool with that. It explains the quotation marks you put around "fish." 

It actually sounds pretty good. I don't have the dietary restrictions that you have, so I'll stick to the real fish in my fish tacos. However, I really admire your efforts to make good food that works with your dietary restrictions -- and sharing your recipes with others in the same boat with you. 

CD


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill definitely give this one a go too.
> 
> Meant to tell you, the "Salsbury Steak" was two thumbs up at our house.



Glad to hear you guys liked the recipe. 

If I remember correctly a long time back you posted using lentils as taco meat. I have used that and it does work.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Okay, I'm cool with that. It explains the quotation marks you put around "fish."
> 
> It actually sounds pretty good. I don't have the dietary restrictions that you have, so I'll stick to the real fish in my fish tacos. However, I really admire your efforts to make good food that works with your dietary restrictions -- and sharing your recipes with others in the same boat with you.
> 
> CD



Its almost like I am having to learn how to cook all over. I first tried to deep fry these, that does not work.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have these on my "to do" list, only mine will use lettuce taco shells. Have popped any in the freezer? What prompted you to go vegan? I seem to remember you did a lot of grilling?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2018)

CWS4322 said:


> I have these on my "to do" list, only mine will use lettuce taco shells. Have popped any in the freezer? What prompted you to go vegan? I seem to remember you did a lot of grilling?



Lettuce shells would be good with these. 

Not vegan, just have gout and meat consumption is now very low. Lots of non meat recipes work really well as vegan also.


----------

